# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  pdf editor

## kianox

Ju uroj gjithe te mirat se pari.
Se dyti ,kerkoj nje program free per te nderhyre ne doc pdf per te korrigjuar ose ndryshuar dicka.Me sa kam kerkuar te gjitha programet per kete proces jane me pagim. Ju faleminderit cdokush qe mund te me jepte nje ide .

----------


## DiGiT@LiFE

keto jane free & online editor
http://www.pdfescape.com
http://pdfzen.com
http://www.pdfonline.com

programe free
http://www.ableword.net
http://www.pdfmate.com/pdf-converter-free.html
http://www.foxitsoftware.com/Secure_PDF_Reader/


programe JO falas por te krakuara (kerko ne google)
Adobe Acrobat
Nitro PDF
Foxit

----------


## kianox

flm digital!

----------

